# touche qui ne fonctionne plus



## manufon91 (16 Juin 2006)

Bonjour, 

Voila mon problème: depuis 3 jours ma touche x ne fonctionne plus. C'est a dire que quand j'appuie dessus, ça n'écrit pas. J'ai le clavier Bluetooth Apple et les piles sont neuves. Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2006)

Sous garantie, l'échanger, sinon, en racheter un autre.


----------



## manufon91 (18 Juin 2006)

Ce week end, j'ai testé mon clavier chez une autre personne qui a un mac mini et la touche fonctionne très bien. J'ai aussi remarqué que ce problème n'arrivait que sous ma sessions sur mon ordi. Sur les autres sessions de l'ordinateur, la touche fonctionne bien...

Alors que faire??  merci


----------



## Dramis (18 Juin 2006)

Supprime le clavier dans les péréphériques bluetooth et redétecte le.

Ca me fait ça des fois.


----------



## manufon91 (18 Juin 2006)

J'ai déjà tenté cette manipulation mais ça n'a rien changé. merci quand meme de ton aide


----------

